

When do YC interview invitations usually come out? - benbrown


======
funkydallas
YC wrote "April 15, we'll invite the groups that seem most promising to meet
us in Mountain View between April 24 and 28. ..."

[http://ycombinator.com/apply.html](http://ycombinator.com/apply.html)

~~~
benbrown
Yep, towards the end of day Pacific time, I'm guessing?

